# Skillen



## Agrotan (1. November 2007)

Gude,

Ich bin juwelier mit skill 45 hab erst angefangen aber wie komm ich schnell hoch auf 375????
Was brauch ich??? kann mir jmd ne i-net seite geben wo alles steht???

MFG Agro

Bin gespannt auf antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (3. November 2007)

1. Geh mal unter buffed.de --> Berufe --> Juwelenschleifen und da werden dir alle Rezepte die es gibt aufgelistet wo man sie bekommt was die Mats sind...
2.Skillen ist en zweischneidiges Blatt
Entweder du willst schnell hoch kommen und kaufst deshalb auch manchmal völlig überteuerte Edelsteine und Erze 
oder 
Du machst es wie ich^^ du guckst schon 30-50 Skillpunkte bevor du den Edelsteine überhaupt brauchst jeden Tag im AH nach dem und greifst bei Schnäppchen zusp. Ich war skill 250 und brauchte GEWALTIGER SMARAGD erst mit skill 280-290 hab aber schon 40-50 skillpuntke bevor ich den Edelstein überhaupt brauche nach dem geschaut.Also jedes mal wenn ich in ner Hauptstadt war im AH geguckt in Handelschat geschrieben und bie nem Schäppchen hab ich es gekauft.Später dann bei skill 290 hatte ich dann shcon mein erstes rares Sockelrezept für 110g 
Fazit:Halte immer die Augen offen und guck nach Edelsteinschnäppchen die du auch wenn du sie noch net brauchst kaufen solltest --> Meiner Meinung nach günstigster Weg auf 375

Noch en Tipp:
Ich bin zum Lehrer gegangen und habe Thoriumfassung erlernt dann hab ich mir en Stack Thoriumerz gekauft alle zu Thoriumfassungen verarbeiten -->Billig 20 Skillpunkte hoch und die Fassungen brauchst du dann später sowieso wieder zum skillen oder du verkaufst sie gleich wieder im AH zu dem Preis wie du auch das Stack Thorium gekauft hast.
Und das würde ich auch bie den anderen Fassungen machen also Kupferfassung Bronzefassung...

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------

